# WAGO Home Automation



## thun2 (10 Februar 2020)

Guten Abend zusammen.......Hat schon Jemand Erfahrungen mit...WAGO Home Automation.....gemacht .......oder kennt dieses System...........
Was gibt es dazu zu sagen, danke bestens für die Infos....thun2


----------



## johann.briewasser@gmail.c (11 Februar 2020)

Du meinst mit einer Wago Sps als Home Automatisierung?

Gesendet von meinem SM-M205FN mit Tapatalk


----------



## thun2 (11 Februar 2020)

Ja genau..
Danke


----------



## Little-JO (11 Februar 2020)

Ja, ein Kollege hat eine Wago SPS im Einsatz. Er nutzt diese mit einer KNX Anbindung und hat daher die KNX Schalter im Einsatz. Aktorseitig (Relais für Licht, Jalousien, usw.) dann mit der Wago SPS. Funktioniert soweit ganz gut.


----------



## test14 (19 Februar 2020)

Ja, seit 10 Jahren. Noch kein Ausfall. Mittlerweile auf PFC200 und e!Cockpit umgestellt. Gesteuert werden Rolladen, Heizung, Licht, Garagentor über Tastenfeld, Sauna. Das Meiste wird über Relais gesteuert mit handelsüblichen Tastern. Außerdem im Einsatz Dali für LED und EnOcean (Schalter und Sensoren Erweiterung)


----------

